# Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 - Projekte zusammenfügen



## absolutneuromancer (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo an Alle, 

ich hätte da eine Frage, die wahrscheinlich auch wieder ganz einfach zu beantworten ist (nur ich komm' halt nicht weiter...): 

Ich bearbeite bei Adobe Premiere Pro 2.0 drei verschiedene Filmprojekte (Film1, Film2 und Film3) und würde diese gerne zu einem zusammenfügen. 

Mit "Importieren -> Projekt" habe ich es probiert, aber da bekomme ich beim Ton Probleme - zwar fügt Adobe die Projekte in einem zusammen, doch dadurch hat Film1 keinen Ton mehr. 

Ich bin nun einigermaßen ratlos und über jeden Tip sehr dankbar! 

Viele Grüße, 
JJR


----------



## NYCity (3. Januar 2007)

Also ich kenne nur diesen Weg ein anderes Projekt einzufügen.
Hast du kontrolliert ob im Projekt Film 1 alle nötigen Tonspuren aktiviert (Eyeball) sind?
Wenn du Film 1 in der neue Timeline hast, ist dort die Tonsput von Film 1 aktiviert?


----------



## Spock55000 (3. Januar 2007)

Im welchen Format befinden sich diese Filme? Ich hatte das selbe Problem mal.
Premiere braucht oft ein bischen Zeit, nachdem du die Videos im Projektfenster eingefügt hast - es wird dann eine Indexierung vorgenommen, nach Abschluss dieser Indexierung solltes du aber einen Ton haben. (siehe Anhang)

Andernfalls hast du womöglich die Tonspur deaktiviert.

Gruß 
Spock


----------



## absolutneuromancer (10. Januar 2007)

Hallo NYCity, hallo SpockData,

an dieser Stelle erst einmal Dank für eure Antworten.

Alle (Quell-)Filme sind ganz normale DV-AVIs, die vollkommen ohne Fehler wiedergegeben werden können.

Alle Tonspuren sind auf "an" gestellt. Das Projekt, welches ich importiere, füge ich (der Einfachheit halber) hinter dem schon bestehenden Projekt auf die Videospur 1 und Audiospur 1 ein. 

Bei nur einem eingefügten Filmprojekt (also Film2 wird in Film1 importiert) klappt alles noch ganz gut. Wenn ich dann ein weiteres Projekt (Film3) auch noch dazupacken möchte, ist plötzlich aller Ton weg - obwohl die Tonspur natürlich weiterhin auf "an" steht - woran auch immer das liegt... Auch nach abgeschlossener Indexierung ändert sich daran nichts.

Vielleicht wisst ihr hier ja noch weiter?

Viele Grüße


----------



## axn (10. Januar 2007)

Ton weg ist relativ. Siehst du die Waveform in den Spuren noch? Gibt es eventuell Pegelausschläge im Audiomixer? Vielleicht werden aus irgend einem Grund die Wiedergabe Settings verändert (z.B. Audiowiedergabe nur auf DV-Gerät). - Überprüfen.
Versuch doch alternativ mal ein Neuverknüpfen des Quellmaterials..

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (11. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht hilft folgender Tip:
Erstmal das zweite Projekt in das erste importieren
Danach die Daten des importierten Projekts in eine eigene, neue Timeline(Sequence) kopieren.
Das Selbe mit dem dritten Projekt machen.

Nun solltest Du drei Timelines/Sequences haben mit den jeweiligen Projekten.
Nun kann man entweder auf Fehlersuche gehen, oder
bei erfolgreicher Fehlerbehebung die 3 Sequences in einer Vierten zusammenlegen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Zapundzip (5. September 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ein ganz ähnliches Problem.
Ich habe aus einer Sequenz per Ctr+C Videodaten von einem Projekt in eine Sequenz eines anderen Projektes kopiert und damit den ganzen Tag gearbeitet. Da war die Audiospur noch vorhanden. Als ich aber das Programm geschlossen und erneut geöffnet habe, war die Audiospur nur noch eine flache Linie ohne Ton. Wie kann ich meine Arbeit jetzt noch retten? Wie kann ich das verlorene Audiomaterial wieder herholen. Wie kann ich eine Verknüpfung mit dem Quellmaterial herstellen?

Gruss

Gerhard


----------

